# javascript/html help



## Cevolani (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey everyone! I need help getting a javascript popup to actually popup. Im using Godaddy's website builder version 7, and yes i know godaddy isn't the best, but its the most cost effective for me. So my issue is that i need the below javascript to actually popup, but I'm not sure exactly what to do. Im able to put the javascript in an iframe and it shows on the builder, but when i load the page, nothing comes up.

heres the script:


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Trigger your L function in body onload? - replace the current tag with 
Hopefully that should kick it off.


----------



## Cevolani (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks JiminSA! So I've added a snapshot of the website builder I'm using. Its through Godaddy and I'm not able to change the , but i am able to add code within the body. Someone gave me this code but I'm not sure if i need to change something within it. Again, I'm not a coder nor do i have any idea what each line means. But I'm stuck with not having the funds to hire out someone to just design the whole site. here is the code that someone told me to put into the body, but i think it needs to be changed. also, my popup is code placed within an iframe. thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## Cevolani (Jul 29, 2015)

i should also note, that the popup works within the Preview function that godaddy offers, but isn't working with i have someone search the site. wwwCevolaniRealty.com


----------



## Cevolani (Jul 29, 2015)

screen shot of godaddy website builder.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you Cevolani, a) for your site url and b) the Godaddy site builder. I am pretty sure that you want to 'popup' a sign-up form for your site and I admire your trying to tackle it independently. But, that said I envision you running into a wall when you need to file your members in a database.
I would advise you contact Godaddy (or their help forum) and ask if there are any sign-up plugins that you can incorporate into your site via their builder (hopefully via a membership button), which would allow you to use a database to hold your member details for subsequent login etcetera.


----------



## Cevolani (Jul 29, 2015)

the pop up i have does link to my database with mail chimp. GoDaddy does not have an opt in popup. i spent hours trying to research google as well as talking with one of their tech people.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

OK then let me make a suggestion ...
Put the javascript code from your first post into the "Code to put between tags" box and put the code I gave you into the second box. OK it and see what happens ...


----------



## Cevolani (Jul 29, 2015)

thank you so much for helping me out! I can't tell you how much i appreciate this! looks like when i past your code into the body section, when i hit save, it disappears...


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I kinda thought it wouldn't take (i.e. it won't overwrite the existing tag). I suggest you get back to the fundies* at Godaddy and ask their advice. Sorry I can't be of more help, but site-builders are not very pliable - goes with the territory!

* a South African expression, meaning experts, professionals.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I see that it is working now! That's great! How was it done in the end?


----------



## Cevolani (Jul 29, 2015)

FYI, you're awesome! The fact that you actually went back and check the site just to see, show that you actually care! 
so it must have been some issue with godaddy and mailchimp... I was able to find http://wisepops.com and that they integrate their popups to send info to my mailchimp account. then all i had to do was add this code into the body of my godaddy site. which they provide based on your account. as you can see i **** out my user id

Thanks again! you are the best!!!


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I am glad it's sorted and thank you for the compliments!


----------

